# UNSC endorses new NATO mission in Afghanistan, 12 Dec 2014



## McG (13 Dec 2014)

This is good news for enduring success of Canada's efforts in the country.


> UN backs agreement for NATO to train Afghan security forces starting Jan. 1
> Edith M. Lederer, The Associated Press
> CTV News
> 12 Dec 2014
> ...


http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/un-backs-agreement-for-nato-to-train-afghan-security-forces-starting-jan-1-1.2146253


----------

